# محاضرة جامدة في co2+ fm200



## محمد العطفي (24 نوفمبر 2011)

محاضرة جامدة في الحريق عن انظمة الغاز واهم المعلومات وكيفية حساب كميات الغاز 
وانتظرو المزيد


----------



## mohamed mech (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 

توجد صفحات مفقودة فى نهاية الملف عن نظام الفوم

و اعتقد انه يوجد خطى كتابى فى صفحة رقم 8
كلمة construction فى السطر السابع
و الصحيح كلمة concentration


----------



## toktok66 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم وجاري التحميل


----------



## ibrahim1hj (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عزيزي م محمد عفيفي عالملف الرائع


----------



## الدكة (25 نوفمبر 2011)

رائع جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد العطفي (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا على التعليقات وجزاكم الله خيرا 
بعتزر لو وجد خطا املائي 
اما بالنسبة للفوم ان شاء الله هخلصه وهنزله 
وجزا الله خيرا استاذي سيد حلاوة


----------



## محمد العطفي (25 نوفمبر 2011)

فعلا كلامك مزبوط وده انا بعتزر عليه 
لكن اهم حاجة بعد اللي قرايته تعرف ازاي تعمل اختيار لنوع الطفايات وتحسب كية الغاز سواء co2 &fm200
لان الموضوع سهل بس محتاج تنظيم واظن انا حاولت انظمه في المحاضرة


----------



## nofal (25 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

و الى الامام دائما


----------



## وائل البرعى (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (28 أبريل 2012)

وجزاك يا اخي الكريم وبجد انت انسان رائع تستحق مني ومن كل اعضاء الشركة (smg) كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## vanilia.smile (17 أغسطس 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد_86 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## hany27 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (7 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (7 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جدا المشاركة الجميلة وعبال الباقى


----------



## moataz_osama (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## aati badri (2 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جدا المشاركة الجميلة وعبال الباقى


----------



## محمد العطفي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ان شاء الله يوجد ملف باور بوينت خاص fm200 فقط وهيكون فيه معلومات جيدة ان شاء الله


----------



## essam ahmed 2009 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يجزيك خيرا


----------



## saedee (23 أغسطس 2013)

thanks alooooooooooot


----------



## saedee (23 أغسطس 2013)

اخوان يظهر عندي خطا وهو ان حجم الملف 130ك واعتقد ان هناك خطا ما افيدوني


----------



## mahmood mrbd (23 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الجزاء وبارك فيك..ننتظر ملف fm200


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (28 أغسطس 2013)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## wael nesim (28 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا ليك ياباشا


----------



## kamal1986 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## Abu Elkheer (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## drmady (6 فبراير 2014)

ماشاء الله


----------



## shadymoha (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed hajer (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

